# Pics of your Jason Costume



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

Im thinking about finally being Jason this year. Every year I dress up as somebody different and place myself in my yard haunt and come alive to scare the TOT's when they least expect it. Only problem is I've never really liked any of the typical store bought Jason costumes. Have any of you made your own or bought a half way decent one somewhere else? If you have pics I would love to seem them or at least a description. Thanks!


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Heres a few of My jason costumes:
Part 3/part4















Remake















Part7









And a few Jason masks I have laying around:

















I also paint Hockey masks, any movie part. Heres 2 I did last year. Both part 3


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

Wow. Some great Jason's here. I'm going camping with some friends this weekend in Big Sur if anyone is local and wants to stomp around in the woods near our campsite...


----------



## Timnis (Sep 3, 2010)

Glockink, the amount of detail you use is amazing. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Ripper666 (Aug 10, 2010)

great site for jason masks is

www.thedevilslatex.com


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

Last minute costume:


----------



## Ernie_v (Sep 10, 2010)

Glockink said:


> Heres a few of My jason costumes:
> 
> 
> Remake
> ...


wow thats amazing !!! straight out of the movie status ! :O jason isent a big fav of mine but this one certainly is !


----------



## RJ1984 (Sep 28, 2009)

I'll post mine as soon as fright stuff decides to ship it. been 10 days now


----------



## ptgilbert (Oct 9, 2009)

here is mine, A lot of people didn't think I was real until I moved, kinda scared the little ToT's kept them on the side walk...


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

Ok, well it's not really a costume but.









What's that? You wanted a picture of Jason from Friday the 13th. Oops, I thought it was post a picture of a Jason.

Sleep.... Must Get Sleep.....


----------



## jeeper (Sep 20, 2010)

toys r us has a great jason mask for around $20. i keep one in my car for scaring kids while i am driving. i like the funny looks people make when they look over and see jason driving. i mean really, how do they expect him to get around?


----------



## Zombierepellent (Sep 29, 2010)

I hope I'm not crucified for bumping an old thread on my first post.

Here's mine from a couple years back, spent maybe $200 on it, bought the part 7 jason mask from darkside studios, the hock was originally a part 3 hock that I turned into a part 7, and used a rubies zombie costume for the rotting bits, not necessarily accurate, but it was more than decent. 



















I just wish I knew about the tag back then


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Found another pic of one of my Jason costumes, from about 7 yrs ago...


----------



## willb35 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Jason Costume*

This is my first Jason costume attempt for Halloween 2010. The mask is a $300 replica of part 4. The rest of the outfit was hand made by me. I did not have a good hoc, so I shaved my own head. The effect was great. Let me know what you all think for my first try.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=447562271545&set=a.447561696545.235982.636741545

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=447562341545&set=a.447561696545.235982.636741545


----------



## willb35 (Nov 2, 2010)

My first Jason costume, Halloween 2010. Let me know what you think. The mask is a $300 replica part 4 mask.


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

I think there is no pic


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice job guys..I paint hock masks from time to time. heres one..


----------

